# First Bow Kill



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Finally after 3 years of bow hunting I got one! At 0715 on Sunday this guy came in on a trail about 15 yards away. I was breathing so loud I thought he was going to hear me. He was quartering away from me. I took the shot, the deer took off and crashed not far away. I was not possitive of the shot placement so I back out of the woods and gave it about an hour. I had a buddy come track w/me. We found real good blood but no arrow. We found another splash of blood and my buddy said there it is I thought he meant the arrow and he said no the deer is right there. There laid my 7 point buck. After high fives, we walked up to him. The arrow was sticking out of him. It was back aways but the broadhead was right in the heart, a good shot afterall.

He's not the biggest guy but I'm pumped!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your first bowkill!!! :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

congrats, nice way to start :beer:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

The 1st is always special...congratulations!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice deer. Way to take your time and not rush the process.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good job on the first kill.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Agreed, you'll always remember your first bow kill. congrats!!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm still looking for mine, buts congrats on a job well done!!!! :beer:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Atta boy! I can't wait to stick my first deer.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice job! :beer:


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice deer. Congratulations, what an addicting sport!


----------

